# Pointless Moderation



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will see if this gets moved like most of my posts

The car is now sold so I wont have to put up with the pettyness on here from some C0*cks he knows 
who he is only comes on to hassle people and provides very little support to users, I wont call them 
members as this is a forum and nothing else not a club.

Some people are pi55ed with power sat behind a key board dictating what people can and cant do.

Its a forum get over yourselves, I understand there needs to be rules to keep scammers and spammers 
but people who have been on here for well over NINE years, providing help and assitance when I can, 
what a crock. I will miss the people and the banter but that is stamped on by the dictactoship that is 
the faceless moderators, who never attend any shows not actually do anything particuarly interesting 
to thier cars.

Leave people to discuss what the F they want where they want when they want it's a foum NOT School


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I love you well said 

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think I should be a moderator ........

Good luck in the future mate someone has got a stunning car


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

robokn said:


> Will see if this gets moved like most of my posts
> 
> The car is now sold so I wont have to put up with the pettyness on here from some C0*cks he knows
> who he is only comes on to hassle people and provides very little support to users, I wont call them
> ...


What car have you got now?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Moderation is poor at times I totally agree, but also too many idiots and trolls on here.

As proverbs would say


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

As a recently new member to this forum I think moderation is actually needed, and any interaction I've had with the Mods has been positive. They have a tough job to do and getting the balance right is not often easy.

When one user blatantly "attacks" another, and doesn't seem to respect diversity and differences in opinion, someone with a level head, i.e. a Moderator is often needed to intervene, particularly when it gets personal.

I don't venture out of the mk3 forum a lot, but clearly there's a history of bitchiness on here. Quite sad really, as it just highlights how unhappy and bitter those individuals actually are.

Peace  
Mr R.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The forum rules about posting for sale advertisements are that these should be placed in the for sale section where replies are not allowed.

The reason replies are not allowed is because when they were, we found that people posted spoiling posts to drive the price down or an auction ensued with resulting arguments and complaints which caused too much work to moderate. It's far better if for sale discussions are private for all concerned.

More importantly, as part of our precautions to prevent fraud from scammers we delay PM and market place access until a member has either confirmed their traceable identity via contribution to the market place compensation fund or OC registration, or have otherwise established themselves as a genuine forum contributor.

Posting invitations for sale outside of the market place is visible publicly to unregistered and new members. This circumvents the precautions taken and encourages the opportunistic fraudster and further circumvention. Of course this needs to be moderated and posts have been removed.

It is also discouraging to see personal attacks which are not allowed anywhere on this forum to moderators doing their job or members alike. 
I think that's enough explanation of the site rules which are there to protect the community. Please respect them. This thread is now locked.


----------

